# Android Kitkat & old Google Maps



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

My Samsung Galaxy S4 is going to be getting Kitkat soon. I KNOW Kitkat is going to install the new version of Google Maps though, and I NEED the old version. Is it possible to uninstall the new version and install version 6.14.4? Yes, the phone will be rooted as soon as Kitkat install finishes. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You can give this a try:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2566159


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice! Thanks! Really hope this works. I'm completely lost with version 7 because they essentially broke it for me. I user it for public transportation navigation 95% of the time, and they removed it for some reason. I know they're are a couple apps dedicated just to that, but they don't include Portland, ME. Google Maps is the only one that does/did. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

That's bizzare they'd remove that. Have you googled to see why? And you are sure they didn't just bury the layer for it somewhere. So odd they'd remote something like that when they have said they want to make maps have more of this kind of thing.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, it's gone. It's been talked about extensively online. They don't seem to be interested in adding it back, which pretty much leaves me LOST while riding the bus with the new version. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Uh...I have public transport on my Google Maps. It was added back in a long time ago. I just hit "navigate" and select the bus icon instead of the car. Or bicycle or walking. But it's definitely been there for quite a while.

Version 7.5.0, on a Note 2, 4.3 stock.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Further research: public transport option from 701 E Burnside to 210 NW 11th Ave, portland...

walk to 20 bus, walk to portland streetcar, walk to 12 bus; alert: 12 has no service to sw pacific hw and 78th.

No joke, been there since just after the initial uproar.

edit: Sorry. Portland, ME. from one brewery to another (72 Commericla to 110 Marginal Way) take the 8 bus, departs from casco bay ferry, $1.50


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Other options under mass transit:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Is that what your looking for Kevin?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

No, that's there, but it used to tell me exactly which stop I was at, what the next stop is, which stop to get off at, all in real time, just like navigation while driving. It also doesn't give you walking navigation if you have to transfer busses. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It will do that, and it has the schedule in it from them. Says they're part of the consortium for Google transit. It didn't show that for me because...well, I'm not there.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Does it actually update in real time, from stop to stop? Just like it would if you were driving? I know when I tried the new version it didn't, it just have simple directions, but it doesn't help if you have no idea which stop you're at or which is next (And yes, the driver does announce the next stop, but it's usually garbled and impossible to understand). Does the new version work with walking too? I know I tried that as well, and while it would give directions, it didn't update them in real time or tell you when to turn down a street (Not all streets have name signs). 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Gives me walking directions for transferring trains when I do full nav. Not being there I can't experiment with the stop info.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

If you're this terrified over it, then why not freeze and back up the current version, upgrade it now, try it and find out?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh, I have the 6.14.4 apk, both on my phone and in Dropbox. I'm just worried that Kitkat won't let me uninstall Maps

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

But why uninstall it if it works exactly as you'd want?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I imagine the Kitkat update is going to contain version 7?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Let me rephrase:

1. You're rooted. You have a backup. Upgrade, try it out, right now, on 4.3 or whatever.
2. If it doesn't work like you want, restore from backup.

I tested it extensively in NYC this weekend. It works as you wanted. Updated while I was on the subway and while I walked. I mean sort of; I didn't extensively test walking directions because I don't need to look at my phone to walk around midtown. But it worked on the subway.

Because if the current version of Maps works for you, there's no reason to skip the upgrade to 4.4.


----------

